# Rope in Lower Clear Creek - Tunnel 1 section



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Rope in the river where the creek winds away from the road at the first Tunnel (Right below the section where there are some rocks in the center, the current runs river left, and then pushes back to the center as it pushes off a river left boulder). Last seen one end of the rope was hung on something in the river bed and the rest of the rope was dangling straight downstream (parallel to the current). It wasn't visible at all when we left it, and didn't appear to be in a position that would cause any danger, but it is rope in water so be heads up.


----------

